# Thanks to Alex Creasy - My Clean GTR (56k beware)



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks so much to Alex for advising me on which products to order, and his promt service.

No thanks to the lying bastard weathermen who said it wouldn't rain 3 TIMES!!!


but

i'm happy 

*BEFORE*


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

*DURING*










































*AFTER*


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)




----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Looking good Mookistar 
Which of Alex' products did you use.
I'm going to give it a go next weekend.
Got clay bars, polish etc. Gonna take blimmin' ages ...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i gave the car a good wash, using his Microfibre wash mitt

then bladed it dry and used his microfibre chamois

then let the car dry totally.

i then went over the whole car with the Poorboys SSR2 scratch remover, as it hadn't had a decent polish in nearly a year.

after this i concentrated my attention on any particularily bad marks or scratches.

once done, i went over the whole car with the Vanilla moose glaze, Applied with applicator pads, like the SSR2, and removed with Microfibre polishing cloths.

once i'd done all that, i went over the whole car with poorboys EX wax, again using a MF cloth to polish off and pad to apply.

I must admit, i'd have paid over £50 to have someone do this to my car, but with Alex's advice, i bought cloths and mitt and chamois, which made the job soooo easy, and the SSR2 went on in direct sunlight, and didn't mark trim... as did the vanilla glaze, and finally the proper wax

all for under £65.

so chuffed.

Mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

in addition, i'm lazy and have a short attention span, yet i enjoyed doing it as the products made it, dare i say, EASY.

took a good 6 hours though


----------



## Kim2770 (Feb 29, 2004)

looks like you might have scrubbed a bit too hard on your license plate!!  awesome job!!


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Your paintwork doesnt look very CREASEY to me! .... 

Ok ..I'll just shut up and leave .. 

Nice job.. car looks great ... 

Think M19GTR was polishing all day yesterday as well... wheres the pics tony ?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

He certainly knows his stuff does that Alex chap. I'm waiting for mine to come back from the garage before I give it a good going over. Pics to follow.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

The shine on that is...amazing. :smokin: Top result.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Demon Dave said:


> The shine on that is...amazing. :smokin: Top result.



thanks mate

it's a good basecoat for a quick whip over before japfest. I'm well chuffed with the results, even if my fiance does think i'm a saddo


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Nope as Mook said LYING BSTRD WEATHER MAN it didnt stop raining. Managed to wash it but that was it...lol.

Better luck next week hey.  

Tony

Nice job Mook, and Creasey stuff is unreal mate as always. :smokin:


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Yes I live down a dirt road like that... it's a bloody nightmare. You can wash the car and never drive it and it still gets covered in crap  
Car looks very good now though


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Detailing*

Looks really good m8. EX allows great clarity on dark colour cars.I would be tempted to try some Natty`s over the top to increase the wet lookS100 would also look great over the EX.

I use similar on the wifes car and its stunning. Use EX-P on my car as its silver and it comes up amazingly well.Alex does know his stuff very well.


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Wow, that looks really clean. :smokin: Nice work, I'm going to have to invest in some of these fancy cleaning products at some point I think. 

I wonder if a proper outdoor car cover, (with the soft insides and breathable), would stop all the dirt from the road getting on your car.  

Also, in the last picture, did you sneak into your neighbour's bedroom to take the photo? Its definitely taken from the other side of your wall.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Top job and very nice car Mookistar are you on standard springs by the way


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Stealth - yep  totally sucks

I've got a set of R34 V-spec shocks at home, with some Trust dowmax springs, ready to go on. Only money is tight and although i can get em fitted, i can't find the odd for the tracking just yet ( recent influx of bills  ) Desperate to get them on though, should transform the cars looks.

Markyboy - I'll ask alex about ANOTHER product to go on top. very happy how it came out though, but a car can never be TOO shiny 

tim b - Firstly, you must get some of these products, they are so easy to apply, and the benefits are so clear to see. and, cheaper than paying for a full valet, AND you keep the stuff afterwards. Speak to Alex


I have a soft breathable cover, but don't trust it, no matter how clean my car is. I just figure ANY dust trapped beneath could scratch the car. I normally only ever use it the night before a show, whereby i'll wash and polish then cover immediatly.

I took the last pic from my Fiance's sisters bedroom. Thanks to her olds, we knocked down an old double garage, and built ourselves the 3 bed house in the picture.

bassman - i know your pain


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Pfft, you think you've had an influx of bills in the last month, LOL  

Shiny, shiny very very shiny! Looks lovely.
T


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

you've got more to come as well 

your technically paying for all this polish


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Don't think I haven't noticed  

T


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

wow after makes a big difference. Looking good.


----------

